# Amazon Frogbit (Limnobium laevigatum) phytoremediation references



## dw1305 (22 Mar 2020)

Hi all,
I've recently found a few more references using _Limnobium laevigatum_ in wastewater treatment.

Because _Limnobium_ is my preferred  "Duckweed" for the <"Duckweed Index">, I thought I'd start a thread. Because it is a thread I've started I should be able to add any new references that I find.

Aponte, H. & Pacherres, C. (2013) <"Growth and propagation of _Limnobium laevigatum_ (Hydrocharitaceae) under different nutrient concentrations">
_The Biologist_,  *11:1*, 69-78.

Arán, D.S., Harguinteguy, C.A., Fernandez-Cirelli, A. _et al._ (2017) <"Phytoextraction of Pb, Cr, Ni, and Zn using the aquatic plant _Limnobium laevigatum_ and its potential use in the treatment of wastewater."> _Environ Sci Pollut Res_ *24*, 18295–18308. 

Fernández San Juan, M.R., Albornoz, C.B., Larsen, K. _et al._ (2018) <"Bioaccumulation of heavy metals in _Limnobium laevigatum_ and _Ludwigia peploides_: their phytoremediation potential in water contaminated with heavy metals">. _Environ Earth Sci_ *77*, 404.

Winton, R.S., Kleinschroth, F., Calamita, E. _et al_. (2020) <"Potential of aquatic weeds to improve water quality in natural waterways of the Zambezi catchment">. _Sci Rep_ *10*, 15467. (This is principally an _Eichornia_ paper)

Sudiarto, S., Renggaman, A. & Choi, H. (2019) <"Floating aquatic plants for total nitrogen and phosphorus removal from treated swine wastewater and their biomass characteristics"> _Journal of Environmental Management_ *231 *pp 763-769





Fig. 3. Initial (A) and final (B) appearance of floating plants in the E-10 treatment (upper pictures) and H-0.5 treatment (lower pictures). From the left to right (_Lemna sp, Pistia stratiotes, Echornia crassipes, Limnobium Laevigatum_). E10 = 10% swine Effluent, H0.5 1/2 strength Hoagland's solution.

Kabutey, F., Ding, J.  _et al_. (2019) <"Pollutant removal and bioelectricity generation from urban river sediment using a macrophyte cathode sediment microbial fuel cell (mSMFC)">. _Bioelectrochemistry_ *128*, pp. 241-251

Aponte, H. (2017). <"Productivity of _Limnobium laevigatum_ (Hydrocharitaceae) under laboratory conditions">. _Polibotánica_. 157-166.

cheers Darrel


----------



## dw1305 (9 Aug 2022)

Hi all,
These two aren't specifically about _Limnobium laevigatum, _but are reviews of the plants used in phytoremediation (for a wide range of pollutants) in wastewater:

Hauwa M. Mustafa, Gasim Hayder, (2021) <"Recent studies on applications of aquatic weed plants in phytoremediation of wastewater: A review article">, _Ain Shams Engineering Journal_, *12*:1, pp. 355-365.

Palomino Seguil, Y. _et al_. (2022) <"Systematic Review of the Efficiency of Aquatic Plants in the Wastewater Treatment"> _9th International Conference on Environment Pollution and Prevention._

cheers Darrel


----------



## tiger15 (9 Aug 2022)

A  limitation of using Frogbit for photo remediation is that it is a tropical plant that won’t grow in temperate zone in cool seasons,  In my window sill planted bowl, Frogbit , Water Lettuce and red root floater  go  through cycle of vigorous growth in summer and decline in winter even though room temp in winter never drops below  17C.  Salvia is the only floater that continue to grow in winter in my heated room.     I know Water Hyacinth is used in waste  water treatment in subtropical Florida but not up north in US, so Frogbit has no chance of success..


----------



## dw1305 (9 Aug 2022)

Hi all,


tiger15 said:


> A limitation of using Frogbit for photo remediation is that it is a tropical plant that won’t grow in temperate zone in cool seasons


Yes, <"that is right">.  It is a tropical plant and adapted to <"high temperatures and intense light">.  That was one reason for <"starting with Duckweed (_Lemna minor_)">, it is cold tolerant.


tiger15 said:


> in winter even though room temp in winter never drops below 17C. Salvia is the only floater that continue to grow in winter in my heated room. I know Water Hyacinth is used in waste water treatment in subtropical Florida but not up north in US, so Frogbit has no chance of success..


Additional light might help. Water Hyacinth (_Eichornia crassipes) _is the preferred choice for phytoremediation where you can grow it, but it is a real <"_turned up to eleven plant__">._

cheers Darrel


----------



## sparkyweasel (9 Aug 2022)

There are European and North American Frogbits as well as Amazon Frogbit.


----------

